# jeep or ranger?



## lilsamo (Aug 8, 2005)

I keep going back and forth between getting a Polaris Ranger Crew for the lease or a used high mileage 4 door Jeep (automatic) that is obviously street legal for use other than the lease.

Questions:
when did jeep first come out with the 4 door models?
are there any kits that can adapt the windshield to fold down?
how easy is it to take the windshield off?
are there any certain model years/issues I need to know about/stay away from? 

thank you!


----------



## mhooper (Dec 10, 2012)

2007 JKU (unlimited) is the first of the 4 doors. The windshield will fold down on even new Jeeps but it is time consuming and a lot of bolt. Not like the old CJ. A lot of people have leak issues after folding it.


----------

